# Todays headgear.....



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Fresh off the camera, Took this pics this morning.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Same bull?

I think I got pics and video of this same group last night.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Could be TS, Hwy 189/92 turn off.
The skiing was AWESOME today!

Heres an attachment that might be that bull.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep. 6 bulls there last night. Here are a couple pics and a screenshot from a video. I wanted a better look at the one in the trees. He might be the bigger bull you posted.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And this sickly looking fellow was up South Fork. Cool bull, but not looking good. 

Saw 7 mature bulls, a spike, a small herd of cows/calves. 6 mountain goats, and a crap load of deer. Everything I saw besides the one bull looked to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That 'sickly' bull ain't going to make it.....

Bet there is something else going on with him besides just winter.
May-be wounded during the hunts would be my guess.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a good shot of the two biggest together.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool to see your shots! I was there just before dark, and it was so cold my phone wasn't working in the phoneskope. I had to keep running back to the truck to warm it on the heater. I got some pretty good video but not great pics.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Todays (2-1-17) headgear photo shot.










Dig how FAT this guy is !

HEALTHY!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He looks like the dozens and dozens of deer I saw last weekend when I was out looking. The deer were in great shape. I will say, however, that it was clear they were working hard for food and to move around. But they appeared to be in great health overall. None were skinny and sickly like have been shown in other places.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It is mostly coat. He is in "decent current condition". If you look at the flat spot right where the tail meets his back, it should be rounded if he is packing some real fat. He is big bodied, but his antlers are not representative of this. He would have better mass, and bifurcation if he was truly healthy. He is not going to die yesterday like some I was looking at this moring, but he is nowhere near excellent condition. Those wavy antlers say mild copper deficiency late in their growth as well. He is still packing head gear though unlike most I have seen. 

Waves, wobbles, and cork screwing, even when mild, are indicative of copper deficiencies. Some times lung worms but not usually in deer. 

Nice pic.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

LT,
He's a YOUNG buck.
Give him another year or two , may-be the 'mass' will show.

I've seen 18 bucks the last 3 days, all still pack'in. 
These are on the Manti, Nebo, and far south Wasatch units.

Heres another nice 'pose' shot this buck gave me today.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Goofy, I know he is young, and he is as I said "big bodied", but that should reflect in the antlers as well. He lacks deep forks, and complete bifuraction(missing one at the G3-G4 altogether). Think B&C scoring when it comes to health, the length and depth matters as well. I never had an interest in scoring deer until the last few years. There is a reason typicals score the way they do. From that angle he does not look nearly as "corkscrewed", but he gets weaker, the further out his antlers get.

I am glad to hear they are doing better South of here, because it does not look good up here. Almost none of the deer and moose are packing antlers, and many of them look very bad.

I did find my first cat kill tonight(this winter), not what I expected. I'll post it in the real winter thread.

Here is the only moose, and there are lots of them, I have found packing an antler. They are camped out on the ice, near where another one had fallen through.









Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A daddy-daughter date tonight proved to be a good idea. Aside from not planning for rain and getting soaked, it was a great hour up the canyon. We saw four groups of elk, and they combined for 80 elk total. Here are some pics. Hope you don't mind me just adding to this thread, Goof! Headgear is more soothing for my soul than politics.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> A daddy-daughter date tonight proved to be a good idea. Aside from not planning for rain and getting soaked, it was a great hour up the canyon. We saw four groups of elk, and they combined for 80 elk total. Here are some pics. Hope you don't mind me just adding to this thread, Goof! Headgear is more soothing for my soul than politics.


Great pics!! Some great bulls there and don't overlook the magnificence of that mystical spike!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice shot's TS, Bring them on!

Looks like the south slope are burning off were you were too.....

I went further south on the Manti and Nebo today, Saw a lot, 
But, not good enough pics today for me to post up.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought this said Turkeys Headgear.... Until I saw the elk. I was disappointed, but nice bulls/pictures!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Looked over around 800 deer and elk today, (2-8-17)

Amazing , GREEN GRASS starting at lower elevations.
60+ Nebo elk enjoying it!!








Deer too. 
South Wasatch (hwy 6) turning green.








And todays headgear, a mighty spike.......










This weather is completely UNREAL ......
Never seen snow melt like this in February.!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a picture taken today, (2-8 ), were 6 days ago there was over 2 feet of snow!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome news and thread we needed this warm weather in a major way. 3 more weeks strait of freezing weather would not have been good


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It may seam counter intuitive, but green up is not good right now. It is one more diet change that is just going to make things harder on the deer, sheep, and moose. The elk on the other hand may get a bit of a boost out of this. 

For the most part, a "hardened" diet right now would be the best for them. They can handle some cold as long as the snow is not too deep.

That Stansbury bighorn die off last year was precipitated in part by a wet Jan and Feb, same with the 2010 die offs we had. If I were DWR, I would be watching sheep herds closely, at least two are already going after spring minerals super hard.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> It may seam counter intuitive, but green up is not good right now. It is one more diet change that is just going to make things harder on the deer, sheep, and moose. The elk on the other hand may get a bit of a boost out of this.
> 
> For the most part, a "hardened" diet right now would be the best for them. They can handle some cold as long as the snow is not too deep.
> 
> That Stansbury bighorn die off last year was precipitated in part by a wet Jan and Feb, same with the 2010 die offs we had. If I were DWR, I would be watching sheep herds closely, at least two are already going after spring minerals super hard.


:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pic dog!

Bet if those antlers fall in that grass they wont set there till April 1st......:?


----------

